# Heat At Deer Camp This Winter



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

We will be setting up the tt at deer camp next month and I was wondering how to get heat in the tt, if we don't have any power. At our deer camp (lease) we can run a generator until 8:30-9:00 P.M. and then they have to be turned off for the folks sleeping in their tents (to hold down the noise level). I know that with the generator that we could run the tt heater,but after we have to turn the generator off, I assume that the heater will not run just on the battery and propane. We can run the generator each day to charge up the battery on the tt. I'm I wrong about this? If not, what is your suggestions? One of our friends wants to run "buddy heaters" using the small propane tanks in the tt, which I am not crazy about. It just makes me nervous with a propane bottle running in the tt with everyone asleep.

Steve


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Your trailers heater will run off the battery/propane. It doesn't require AC to run.

If you're worried about the battery not making through the night, I'd recommend buying 2x6v deep cycle batteries (Trojan is the best I can recommend)

Then fire up the generator the next day to charge the batteries.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

When we were at Yellowstone in June, it snowed almost every night.
The furnace would last until about 6am on our one 12v battery.
I would charge the battery after getting back from sightseeing allday for a couple hours with the generator while preparing dinner.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

jasonrebecca

So the 12V battery lasts for about 12 hours during cold weather? Thats good to know. Just another reason I need to go with two 6V Trojans.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

I have never tested the actual length of time our 6 volts will last while running the heater, but we have made it through a long weekend (4 nights) in lower 20 degree weather with the heater turning on and off at night with no problems. Are they going to last this long if you are trying to keep your trailer at 72 degrees? Probably not. We set ours at around 58 to 60 and use good warm blankets. We will turn it up before we get out of bed (gotta love that remote), but for the most part just use the heater to keep the chill off.

We love our 6 volters. I am with OC - the Trojans are the bomb, but I have also heard good things about the Costco 6 volters and they are less expensive!


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

I would say it lasted about 8 hours.

After the 12v dies I am going 2x6v.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Good to know!! Think I can stay warm enough on Christmas Eve in VT???


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

There are a lot of thing to consider for how long a battery will last, even a simple group 24 12vdc battery will last a couple of days with judicious use. Light on, short charging and the furnace running all the time even a quality pair of 6 volt batteries will struggle.


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

Our twin 6v Costco batteries lasted us 5 nights in Yosemite when the overnight temps were in the low-30's. We kept the thermostat at 66 or 68 and ran the heater basically all night long.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

ember said:


> Good to know!! Think I can stay warm enough on Christmas Eve in VT???


ABSOLUTELY!

We spend a snug Christmas Eve & New Year's Eve in Puff each year .... and that's _with_ the wind whipping around her (LOVE that sound!!!!)

Our 1st 2 weekends of RV camping ever were the 1st weekends of April & May - 3 years ago - in Maine for 3-day dog shows both weekends. It was cold, and raw, it POURED both weekends, and we were all VERY tired by the time we got back to the camper. ....and we were as toasty as could be all weekend - both weekends !!! Yeah. You'll be fine in VT.


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

We cheat. We have an old army mess hall tent with a wood burning stove in it. Once we have that stoked its shorts and t-shirts all day. Who ever gets up to go to the washroom during the night, stokes it again and it stays warm all night.

But yes, your heater will run off the batteries and propane, just will be low on power by end of the night depending on how cold and often the heater runs... 6v batteries FTW!

Kos


----------

